# pWave is like super LTE, and it could fix your crappy cell signal



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The founder of the troubled game streaming service OnLive has a new venture, but dont hold that against him. Steve Perlman has founded Artemis Networks to reinvent wireless technology with a device called the pWave. Whereas regular cellular technology connects many devices to the same tower with the same backhaul, the pWave only connects to a single device. The result, says Perlman, is a staggering increase in bandwidth as if you were standing beneath a cell tower whenever youre in range of a pWave transmitter.

In some ways this is a successor to LTE, but it isnt actually using different technology on the client side. The system was demoed using iPhones, Surface tablets, and computers streaming huge files over the simulated cellular connection. Perlman explains pWave as a bubble of cellular service for each device. The tiny (and oddly stylish) Artemis pWave cell locates a mobile device and uses a complex mathematical transformation to connect to it with a unique signal.

Read More


----------

